# Does Gizmo v1.0m have the sub volume



## Rondar (Jan 27, 2009)

Was wondering if the sub volume tracked with the gizmo main volume on this version of gizmo? 

Thank you very much

Ron


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Gizmo 1.0 original vs. 1.0 modified*



Rondar said:


> Was wondering if the sub volume tracked with the gizmo main volume on this version of gizmo?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Ron


3-3-09 Craigsub:


> We have Gizmo V1.0M - The units have been modded so that the subwoofer will have a variable out, but the input still is limited to appx. 3 volts.


skullguise:


> With Gizmo 1.0, the output to the sub is fixed at top volume, no matter what the amp volume is.
> Therefore, to get a "variable" sub out with 1.0, you'd need to use a volume-controlled SOURCE, and use the Gizmo like a power amp, with volume turned most/all the way up.
> I plan on getting the DAC-Man, and doing just this.
> Should make a VERY nice combo.
> ...


FYI -- The v1.1 was never produced.

rick240:


> OK, so just to be sure I understand...
> 
> - if I set the volume on Gizmo to a reasonable number and never change it
> 
> ...



Mike


----------

